# cars



## roseweed (Jan 9, 2016)

We are planning to move to Mexico from USA in September. We have heard conflicting stories about whether we can drive into the country with a car and trailer. Have heard we cannot from some sources. Others say we can but for limited amount of days and then we must return the vehicles to the States. This just one of the things confusing about our move. We also have questions about Visas. This is a permanent move. Do we get a temp one first? And we cannot find anything about costs. Some say we can just get a Visa at the border (San Diego). We also are bringing our two cats. Rules?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The visa you can get at the border is a tourist permit that only lets you stay for 180 days at a time. If you start the process at a Mexican consulate before moving, you can apply for a temporary or permanent resident visa. Keep looking – there are other forums and pages that give complete and detailed information about financial requirements and costs.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

We had a 6 month temporary visa from the consulate. They gave us a year on the truck, ten years on the trailer.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The Consulate gives you 6 months to cross the border but once across you have 30 days to visit INM for your real Visa. 

Get a Temporal Visa for 4 years or you can't have a foreign plated car. Come on a Permanente and you have to sell the car up north and buy Mexican


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Maybe that FAQ sticky could be dusted off to give basic info on tourist cards, pets, car importation etc??


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

maesonna said:


> The visa you can get at the border is a tourist permit that only lets you stay for 180 days at a time. If you start the process at a Mexican consulate before moving, you can apply for a temporary or permanent resident visa. Keep looking – there are other forums and pages that give complete and detailed information about financial requirements and costs.


Depending on the vehicle I would just import it. make it national and then not worry about it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TJGUY said:


> Depending on the vehicle I would just import it. make it national and then not worry about it.


I don't have the details, but not all vehicles are eligible for importation and nationalization.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TJGUY said:


> Depending on the vehicle I would just import it. make it national and then not worry about it.


That is what we did a few years back. We knew the car. We were the only owners. It was a cream puff. We paid the bucks and nationalized it through a well respected broker recommended by Aduana.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Such importations are some years ago. Things have changed in a serious way, and such importations/nationalizations are virtually impossible now; or impractical due to the expense for the two eligible years for NAFTA-only vehicles, which must also be exported from the US before importation can be attempted. Save money; buy a car in Mexico in the state where you live. You will be happier and will not have to put up deposits, which often vanish, or do any other paperwork when crossing back and forth.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

I wonder how that all works today. Let's say you have PR status and sitting in Laredo. As apparently required today you legally export your car from the US. You get your TIP, drive to your new home, complete the process at INM and receive your card. 

Are you then expected to export your car from Mexico and then import your car to the US ?

Seems a bit hokey.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you receive approval for a Residente Permanente visa, you may as well sell your US, or other foreign vehicle, before entering Mexico. Plan to buy a replacement in Mexico. Auto importation by individuals is really a dead issue, and has been for a few years. Some insist on trying and monies spent never get refunded, etc. Beware, as there are always some who will smile and promise success, but it seldom comes.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you receive approval for a Residente Permanente visa, you may as well sell your US, or other foreign vehicle, before entering Mexico. Plan to buy a replacement in Mexico. Auto importation by individuals is really a dead issue, and has been for a few years. Some insist on trying and monies spent never get refunded, etc. Beware, as there are always some who will smile and promise success, but it seldom comes.


But you didn't answer my question.

We imported our car right in the middle of all that talk saying it was impossible. We accomplished a lot of things that we were told were not possible. As I said earlier we paid dearly to import our car - but it was a lot less than the 590,000 pesos for a new one.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

chuck846 said:


> I wonder how that all works today. Let's say you have PR status and sitting in Laredo. As apparently required today you legally export your car from the US. You get your TIP, drive to your new home, complete the process at INM and receive your card.
> 
> Are you then expected to export your car from Mexico and then import your car to the US ?
> 
> Seems a bit hokey.


It is very, very hokey these days:

Actually, once you have your Residente Permanente card approved and issued by INM in Mexico, you can no longer own or drive any foreign plated car in Mexico. So, you would have to take it out while “en tramite“, trying not to miss an INM appointment during the process. That requires special permission from INM for a limited time and there is a cost. That seems very impractical, unless you really need it to bring in your goods. You see, the Importada Temporal will only be valid while you are still on the FMM awaiting the exchange/canje process to take place. Then the “catch-22“ hits, and you lose your deposit, the car becomes illegal and you now have to go to DF to apply for a Retorno Seguro & wait for it to be sent to you by courier....when you then have a few days to get it out of Mexico....if it hasn‘t already expired while in the hands of the courier. 

That about covers it, I think.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

_NOTE: writing while RV was posting...._

Your Post is a little confusing..... First of all, if your "PR" means you have already achieved Residente Permanente status, you are NOT eligible/allowed to have a foreign plated car in Mexico and you are not going to be able to get a TIP.

Your only option with a RP status visa is to have a Licensed Exporter first formally Export the car from the US (a US requirement if you plan to Import it somewhere) and then Import it into Mexico. And that ain't cheap. And right now only NAFTA made vehicles years 2008-2009 can be Imported into Mexico so if yours does not meet those requirements then it's no soap. 

As RV mentioned, the only other option for you as an RP is to purchase a Mexican titled vehicle for use in Mexico. You can do this with a foreign driver's license OK.


----------

